# Word of the Day - Dote



## Jace (Mar 20, 2022)

Word of the Day - Dote..v.   -tes.    -ted.     -ting 

Def.: To show excessive love or fondness

Many grandparents dote on their grandchildren.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Some of us *dote* on our dear, adorable, precious, deserving cat or dog.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

My grandfurkids dote on me.. and will follow me everywhere...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My grandfurkids dote on me.. and will follow me everywhere...


*That doting* probably goes in _both directions!  _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

Kaila said:


> *That doting* probably goes in _both directions!  _


it soitenly does.... ....


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 20, 2022)

A dollop of dote is delightful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2022)

Tis true, I do dote on my dear doggie!  Won't have it any other way.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 20, 2022)

Looking for someone to dote on me.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 20, 2022)

When I was younger I wished Paul Newman would dote on me


----------



## Jace (Mar 20, 2022)

All great replies!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 21, 2022)

Originally, to Dote was to be feeble minded due to old age.  Today it's called dementia, but when I were a lad, it was called doting.  Also : Dotage - being in a state of feeble mindedness.   Maybe that's what love is??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

I, too, vaguely remembered that other general meaning for _dote, or dotage._
Becoming very old and weak, and therefore, less independent.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 21, 2022)

Dote and dotage are entirely different words...... as is antidote....no connection
I never ever heard of dote  being used in reference to senility.

I have heard of some old  people being referred to as a 'a bit dotty' ...  unkind slang of course


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 24, 2022)

Perhaps not in Canada, Mizmo, but I can assure you of their usage in UK English. 
It is an archaic word, but it was still in common usage in my youth.   

You can find this from many sources - Merriam Webster dictionary  for one..

*Dote:  
to exhibit mental decline* of or like that of old age *: be in one's dotage*   (probably from old Dutch _doten_ - be foolish)

to be lavish or excessive in one's attention, fondness, or affection —usually used with _on_

Like other  words,  the meaning depends on the context


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 24, 2022)

Not according to Encyclopedia Britannica....
dote /ˈdoʊt/  verb
dotes; doted; doting
Britannica Dictionary definition of DOTE
dote on/upon​ [phrasal verb]
dote on/upon (someone or something)
: to give a lot of love or attention to (someone or something)

No mention of senility

yes dote is very archaic word ..even has some German roots too..
and this .....
The verb dote , meaning *to decay or rot, especially of wood*, is in general dialect use in England, and, according to the English Dialect Dictionary, in Ireland and in the US. Hence doted and doty : decayed, mouldy, rotten. According to Kersey in 1702, a doting tree is one that is almost worn out with age. ( check your trees out for dote)

I am Scottish  by birth and lived there for 25 years before coming to Canada.
 Never once heard that word used  in reference to a senile person, It was always used  in a  loving way.

As I said in previous post we would, as youngsters make reference to older  people..as 'dotty' ( and some young people)
or say in their dotage as we got older.

 Just my tuppence worth


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 24, 2022)

I in return would refer you to the Oxford English dictionary that   lists 'Dote'  in the sense of being 'feeble minded' and 'dotage' as being n that condition.  Being of Scottish origin myself, I recall my mother's Glaswegian family often using the words.  Someone speaking nonsense would often be said to be 'doting' or in their 'dotage' .  They would also use 'doting' is the sense of affection.   It just depends on the context.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 24, 2022)

I think the whole question was on the word  DOTE  being used to indicate senility so let's leave it at that.

I still would wish for Paul Newman to DOTE on me


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 24, 2022)

I also thought the word 'dote' referred to age.  Thanks for the education.


----------

